# TWO THUMBS UP !



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2007)

The new Sticky "Male or Female" is GREAT. This will help so many understand the difference and I for one am happy to see it appear! :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 20, 2007)

Can I make a suggestion? You can Photoshop the image and make arrows pointing out the area and adding context to the image. I think it will make it easier for people to read. Cause for me it was a little difficult to read the letter on top of the images. I don't know if those context goes on the top or bottom image. If you want me to do it I will help you out Rick the Ruler. Just a little suggestion...


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

4 thumbs up!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

That's great effort Rick!! Well done.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice works! that help.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry i just got back from my FUN fishing trip!!! I will try to throw somthing together tomorrow


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

> Sorry i just got back from my FUN fishing trip!!! I will try to throw somthing together tomorrow


I certainly hope it was fun. I NEED A VACATION!!!

But as I don't have a laptop, I don't want to miss anything here :roll:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 24, 2007)

speaking of Vacations, I just got back from a 9 day trip to Colorado for my Birthday. I came back with no voice, bruised and beaten lol.

Those darn Jet Ski's and inner tubes behind the boat kicked my butt!

But man it was a blast! We even hit Six Flags with 10 people! Took over whole rides a few times haha.


----------



## Asa (Jul 24, 2007)

ughh, 6 flags makes me sick.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2007)

How did this get from a good stickey to Six Flags? :lol:


----------



## spawn (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree. The sticky was very well put together. I thank you Rick -- that has cleared up some things for me and I think is a good guide for anyone, new or veteran to the hobby.


----------

